#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  In Iran worden homo's verplicht omgebouwd tot vrouw

## SchrijverNL

In Iran worden homo's soms gedwongen om zich om te laten bouwen tot vrouw. Wat vinden jullie daarvan? 

https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29832690

----------

